# Social Security card



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all, now we are residents here in Spain with our green certs and having used the health system with our EHICard how do we now get our social securiy cards, can anyone advise please?

Thanks Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

inysteve said:


> Hi all, now we are residents here in Spain with our green certs and having used the health system with our EHICard how do we now get our social securiy cards, can anyone advise please?
> 
> Thanks Steve


Social security office!!! Theres one in Fuengirola, Calle Doctor Garcia Verdugo I believe!!!! You need to take your NIE/residencia (the original), your passport and your EHIC!....... Oh and photocopies of them all, cos they wont copy them anymore due to government cuts !!!!!!! Take a packed lunch!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

jojo said:


> Oh and photocopies of them all, cos they wont copy them anymore due to government cuts !!!!!!! Take a packed lunch!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Due to government cuts? Seriously? You're kidding, right? Government offices, here, have always required that you do your own dang photocopies. Whomever was copying for you in the past was doing you a favor. Copies aren't a government service...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> Due to government cuts? Seriously? You're kidding, right? Government offices, here, have always required that you do your own dang photocopies. Whomever was copying for you in the past was doing you a favor. Copies aren't a government service...


I dont know, thats what I thought I was told - cos of course my printer/copier at home broke just as I needed the damn thing and as I was short of time I just went in without. The "nice" lady behind the counter told me that they couldnt do copies and tried to send me away - until I "went into one" (I'd spent the whole day being passed from pillar to post from Fuengirola to Torremolinos and all agencies in between!!!!) And I needed my social security number that afternoon or not get a job!

Jo xxx


----------



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

jojo said:


> Social security office!!! Theres one in Fuengirola, Calle Doctor Garcia Verdugo I believe!!!! You need to take your NIE/residencia (the original), your passport and your EHIC!....... Oh and photocopies of them all, cos they wont copy them anymore due to government cuts !!!!!!! Take a packed lunch!
> 
> Jo xxxx



Thanks Jo, I know where you mean, so a large atun bocadillo should help eh x


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We've been waiting for our cards for two years ... we still have our SS numbers on a rather dog-eared piece of paper! Which is a pain, because with the cards you can get repeat prescriptions at the farmacia rather than seeing the medico each time.

They still photocopy everything here in Cadiz, even if you take your own copies. I guess it just depends where you are.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

inysteve said:


> Thanks Jo, I know where you mean, so a large atun bocadillo should help eh x


 Just get there early (I got there at 8am and was only about 10th in the queue)!! And seriously take photocopies of everything with you cos when you finally get to be seen, they'll think nothing of sending you away empty handed cos they wont do copies. 

For me, they wouldnt issue me with a social security number because I didnt have my original NIE/residencia (green certificate) so I had another loooooong paperchase to endure, but thats another story which I'm partially reliving on another thread AAAAGGGHHH. So make sure you have everything in triplicate with you!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........ oh and I didnt get a card, I got a boring piece of paper lol! 

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> We've been waiting for our cards for two years ... we still have our SS numbers on a rather dog-eared piece of paper! Which is a pain, because with the cards you can get repeat prescriptions at the farmacia rather than seeing the medico each time.
> 
> They still photocopy everything here in Cadiz, even if you take your own copies. I guess it just depends where you are.


Are you talking about soc.sec. cards or medical cards. We only ever got the soc.sec. card on the A4 sheet ( it pops out. ) When we renewed our medical card in july 2008 mine arrive in 3 weeks as they did for all of us before. When they wife's card hadn't arrived after another month I went & enquired at the main office to be told that it would arrive soon. After another few months I mentioned it again & they re -did it & said it would be their in 3 weeks . Some weeks later I asked in our local surgery & the receptioniost said " don't worry about it as long as you have the piece of paper " So I gave up. Her card turned up in the post 3 weeks ago !!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Just remembered that 2 couples I know ,1 where the husband works & the other retired had the same as us , where the husband received his card but the wife was stuck with a piece of paper.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Are you talking about soc.sec. cards or medical cards. We only ever got the soc.sec. card on the A4 sheet ( it pops out. ) When we renewed our medical card in july 2008 mine arrive in 3 weeks as they did for all of us before. When they wife's card hadn't arrived after another month I went & enquired at the main office to be told that it would arrive soon. After another few months I mentioned it again & they re -did it & said it would be their in 3 weeks . Some weeks later I asked in our local surgery & the receptioniost said " don't worry about it as long as you have the piece of paper " So I gave up. Her card turned up in the post 3 weeks ago !!!


Oh, are they different?  We applied for our medical cards at the social security office in 2008 and are still waiting (they said it could take a year).

Nothing popped out of our A4 sheet. Maybe the procedures are different in Andalucia, as is so often the case.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

We applied to the soc.sec . office for numbers , then took these with up to date padron ( 1 for each person ) to the medical centre & enrolled there. The soc.sec. number / card is what you need to be able to work.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> We applied to the soc.sec . office for numbers , then took these with up to date padron ( 1 for each person ) to the medical centre & enrolled there. The soc.sec. number / card is what you need to be able to work.


OMG I don't want to _work_, I've had quite enough of that!!! 

I guess the medical cards will turn up some day ...


----------

